# nissan sunny front bumper for b13



## SEntRamental (Aug 15, 2006)

i am looking for a nissan sunny front bumper (for a b13 sentra). does anyone know where to get one or is anyone selling one?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can ask my resources to see if i cant get one for ya.


----------



## SEntRamental (Aug 15, 2006)

o that would be soo sweet. the one with the 4 fog lights would be he one of first choice.


----------



## gouki_088 (Jul 27, 2007)

im looking for one as well can someone help


----------

